# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոռեվյու. քննարկումներ

## Ռուֆուս

Այս թեմայում քննարկում ենք Կինոռեվյու թեմայում ներկայացված ֆիլմերը:

Մաղթում եմ բարի ժամանց:  :Smile:

----------

